# thought it had ich but its not



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

as i went to bed last night i noticed my one fantail goldfish (a sarasa) had a rather large white spot on his tail. when i woke up this morning it wasnt white anymore but like a redish color. it kinda looks almost like a pimple. and i was already planning a water change today before i even saw that. does anyone know what it could be and what else i could do?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Post a pic!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd guess either an infected wound (use anti-biotic) or some sort of external parasite. Go look at pics on fish disease sites.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

its white again and has another spot now. i will try to take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Are the fins spliting or seem frayed at the end, if so it might be finrot. I say this because i thought one of my guppies had ich and it was actualy finrot that effected the fins and the base of the fins.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

[/IMG]

(i took 12 photos to try and get a pic of it, and this was the best 1 i got. damn fish are hard to take pics)

pretty sure it does look like ich now. fins look fine. hes still swimming well. now i did a water change already and still nothing. anything else. i will do some more research too.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

researched more. im tryin to go to a more natural way instead of chemicals. but goldfish dont like hotter water. so what could i do to try and get rid of it. is my other fish in the tank in danger of gettin ich? the best thin i received from reading is do 25% water changes daily. 

and idk if goldfish do well with a lil bit of salt. i did read though that novaqua+ will work well, but thats not being natural. They say that novaqua+ also helps it kill and like replensishes the fish. 

thanks for any feedback


----------

